# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Perú promoverá pesca y acuicultura en Feria China Fisheries & Seafood Expo 2009

## gpacheco

*Junto a ocho empresas peruanas*  *Lima, oct. 15 (ANDINA).-* Perú promoverá su oferta exportable del sector pesca y acuicultura en la Feria Internacional China Fisheries & Seafood Expo 2009, una de las más importantes del mundo, que se realizará del 3 al 5 de noviembre en la ciudad de Qingdao (China), informó hoy la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú).  
También asistirán ocho empresas peruanas del sector pesca junto a Promperú, entidad que fortalecerá las actividades de promoción en el mercado chino ya que constituye el mayor mercado global para las exportaciones pesqueras nacionales. 
También facilitará la internacionalización de las empresas exportadoras peruanas y la identificación de potenciales compradores y distribuidores para sus productos, señala el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur) en una resolución suprema publicada hoy que autoriza la participación de Promperú. 
La China Fisheries & Seafood Expo es la única exposición internacional que se ubica en la industria pesquera más grande del mundo, China.  
Expositores de más de 50 diferentes países ocuparán tres pasadizos del nuevo Qingdao International Convention Center luego que en los últimos tres años el tamaño de esta feria se ha duplicado albergando a más de 1,500 stands, lo que ratifica la creciente importancia de la industria pesquera china dentro del comercio internacional. 
La China Fisheries & Seafood Expo en 2008 recibió más de 15,000 visitantes especializados, tanto nacionales como del resto del mundo, especialmente asiáticos y rusos. 
Todos ellos conocedores del rubro y con un interesante poder de compra, en sus calidades de importadores, distribuidores, mayoristas, supermercadistas y retailers (minoristas). 
En forma paralela a este evento se celebrarán dos exposiciones relacionadas: Aquaculture China y Seafood Technology China. 
Se calcula que este año la feria contará con 735 expositores extranjeros, procedentes de 35 países, además de los 450 expositores chinos.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresarios de 20 países arribarán al Perú para evaluar negocios en pesca y acuicultura Artículo: Promperú promoverá oferta exportable peruana de pesca y acuicultura en Bélgica Lima será sede de Feria Internacional de Pesca y Acuicultura Expo Pesca & Acuiperú Expo Feria Regional Huancavelica 2009 - V Festiagro - III Expo Ambiental (Del 23 al 27 de setiembre, 2009) La pesca y la acuicultura en un clima cambiante

----------

